# R.I.P Osawald



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

yesterday,my beloved betta,oswald,died.here is a pic of him.(friends camera,got 500g pics!!!)



C:\Documents and Settings\Mommy\My Documents\My Pictures\Oswald.jpg


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry!!! Forget This!!!
This Is From My Friend!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

You can't put the link of a photo straight off of your computer. You need to upload it to an image hosting site like photobucket or flickr.

Sorry about your betta.


----------

